# T-shirt Tag Requirements



## Catfish (Mar 14, 2008)

Howdy --

I am trying to determine what information the law requires when a 
t-shirt is relabeled. Is there a sort set of rules that are listed somewhere?

If I purchase a shirt here in the USA, customize it and relabel it, do I have to state that the shirt was originally made in Mexico for instance?

Thanks......


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi,

Read this: Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Catfish said:


> Howdy --
> 
> I am trying to determine what information the law requires when a
> t-shirt is relabeled. Is there a sort set of rules that are listed somewhere?
> ...


The first post at the top of this forum has good information as well: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------



## AzdhyX (Jan 18, 2013)

highstyleinc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Read this: Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule


The link is dead. Can anyone update this link please? Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The updated link will always be in the left column of this page under Resources.

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center

Easiest way to know is to put everything that's on the existing label on your replacement label except use your own brand name & RN#.


----------

